# Homemade truck cap?



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Just got a new truck yesterday, and I'd like a cap for it. I don't want to pay out the nose for a fiberglass one. Wondering if anyone has ever built a homemade cap and how?


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

We've made them out of plywood before and they worked great but they were high maintinence. I f you have acces to a wirefeed welder and a sheetmetal brake you can build one out of aluminium but it will be just as costly. Maybe someone here is familiar with the fiberglass process,Best option would be to find used one on the web or the classified ads. My advice would be to just buy a topper ready made. Especially if this is a brand new truck. I think you'll be a lot happier, just an opinion.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Build it out of plywood and cover it with aluminum siding.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Used ones are cheap to free. Just look around and ask.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. As luck would have it, I just found one for $50.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Well if anyone else wants tyo look a a project that they could get satisfaction out of doing themself over to Vintage Projects they have a pop up camper and more than a few links to other sites for campers and such to build yerself. 

Somewhere vloating around my harddrive i have plans for a eat looking wood cap and it aint all plywood.

Years ago a fella showed my dad how to do a fibreglass top using burlap and chicken wire for the framework with the fibreglass laying over the top, i believe that improvements in the products may leave out the need for the chickenwire and burlap but you have to make a form out of something.... what little ive been around fiberglass leaves much to be learned, but it cant be all that hard to figure it out..... biggest thing is to be a makeshift artist so the project looks half way like you intend the end product to be.... or a conartist so you can convince others that it is just the way you wanted it to turn out! [my wife always sees right through that one though]

William


----------

